

Read this book: The Art of Readable Code - Maro
http://www.amazon.com/Art-Readable-Code-Dustin-Boswell/dp/0596802293

======
stefankendall
Clean Code seems quite a bit more relevant and in-depth than this.

[http://www.amazon.com/Clean-Code-Handbook-Software-
Craftsman...](http://www.amazon.com/Clean-Code-Handbook-Software-
Craftsmanship/dp/0132350882)

------
suhair
This book is available online under OFPS here
<http://ofps.oreilly.com/titles/9780596802295/>

------
metachris
I can't really pinpoint why, but I'd have preferred to not see an affiliate
link.

~~~
Maro
I submitted the link.

I don't think the link contains any affiliate codes.

Either way, I'm not an Amazon affiliate, just a regular shopper.

